# pregnant dog questions



## nikidog (Nov 14, 2006)

My 7 year old dog is pregnant, i believe. Let me first say i did not intentionally breed her, a male dog in the area climbed our fence one night, and when i couldnt get Niki to come inside i went out and found them tied. Today would be 51 days after they mated, here nipples and boobs are swollen, she is a bit chubbier, and her stomache just seems hard. I should have had her spayed, i know. She has never had a litter of pups and we never had any problems of male dogs hanging out until 51 days ago. Questions, Niki has never been the type of dog to sleep on blankets or dig in them, she does not go in her dog house, i dont think i would be able to get her in there for any reason. Her favorite places to hang out is under the computer table, or at the end of my bed on the floor, or on the couch. When her time comes to have the babies will her instincts just tell her to find a place that is safe to have the pups? I have thought of bringing the kiddie pool inside the house but i really dont think she would go in it. I dont even know if i laid blankets down for her in her comfy areas in the house if she would lay on them to have her pups. Also, at her age, and never having a litter befor, how many pups are the average? i'm hoping for only 3. Giving them to strangers is going to bother me, not knowing if they kept them or sent them to a pound. Her belly isnt huge and her due date would be the 24th. Advice on dog pregnancy is welcome. thanks.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry, I don't mean to be rude by stating the obvious, but you need to see a vet NOW! This is the time when your dog should be checked by a vet, and you should ask about what is ahead for you...like the possible complications, and preparations you should make. Please, one accident has happened already, don't compound the problem by not seeing a vet. Thank you, and good luck!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

considering her age.I must say a vet visit is in order.


----------



## nikidog (Nov 14, 2006)

*update on niki*

We took Niki to the vet today. Yes she is pregnant, with one pup. Doc said it was a large pup since it is the only one, so we must go to hospital if she is straining during labor, then a c-section will be on order. Vet said she should be fine even though she is 7 years old. She has lots of milk already, Vet said she shouldnt have any trouble with nursing her pup. Just thought i'd let you all know.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you for doing the responsible thing and taking her to the vet. I do hope all goes well. And please keep us posted on the outcome. Good luck!


----------



## MomOf7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is a link to some very detailed and helpful information about the whole breeding process all the way to placing pups in homes.
www.debbiejensen.com/
I would post this information but it wont be as detailed and it would probably be too long to even post.

Please have her spayed after this.


----------



## nikidog (Nov 14, 2006)

*Niki*

Yes, she will be spayed after the pup is weaned. I don't want her or myself to go through this again! Thankyou for the link to all the information. I have been trying to read everything about whelping, and the vet gave us alot if info also. Please all pray the birthing goes smooth and no c-section is needed.


----------



## AnimalLoverCatRescuer (Nov 17, 2006)

Suggestion...If you are getting her a c-section, have the vet just spay her right then. She will already be cut open in that area and it would be much simpler to have him snip her then instead of waiting until after the pup is weaned and then putting her under again and operating. Having to recover with two incisions to her belly in the same place etc would be rather pointless. 

Just tell the vet now that if she comes in for a c-section to spay her then. Less traumatic and stressful for her.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes please have her spayed, for her health and for not contributing to the overwhelming number of unwanted pets that are euthanized all the time in this country because there simply aren't enough homes. Every heat cycle she goes through, she is more at risk of getting breast cancer. Ideally she should have been spayed before her first heat, and then she would have had almost no chance of breast cancer later on (and you wouldn't be in this predicament). She is also prone to getting Pyometra which is an infected uterus that can kill them. Spaying prevents this completely.

Please consider keeping this puppy and getting it fixed too. If you do find a home for it, get it fixed before you do so that you aren't contributing to the overpopulation problem if it breeds because the new owners didn't fix it.

In response to your question, I think dogs just kind of know that the time has come, and will usually find an out of the way spot to have their pups, but you need to watch her closely.


----------



## nikidog (Nov 14, 2006)

Dogged, yes Niki will be spayed after the pup is weaned. I was very worried when we realized Niki was pregnant because I wanted to make sure all of her pups got good homes. We are keeping this pup, and he/she will be altered! I felt the pup kick last night, that was very exciting. Niki has been licking her nipples and vulva ALOT last night, and i took her temp, digital thermometer, and it read 99.9.......sooo, i am guessing it will be soon. Tomorrow is day 58. I know the route to the closest emergency dog hospital so if anything goes wrong we will be there. wish us luck.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: update on niki*



nikidog said:


> We took Niki to the vet today. Yes she is pregnant, with one pup. Doc said it was a large pup since it is the only one, so we must go to hospital if she is straining during labor, then a c-section will be on order. Vet said she should be fine even though she is 7 years old. She has lots of milk already, Vet said she shouldnt have any trouble with nursing her pup. Just thought i'd let you all know.


 
Taking her age into consideration, you might want to go ahead and schedule her for a C section. It will be easier on her, I'd also discuss having a spay done at the same time as will be no more risky than the C section. Better to have things scheduled than to have an Emergency section on your hands.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: update on niki*

I sure hope her dog has had that pup already, Carla. That was in November.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOl, I didn't look at the date. I answered then detached the new post aboutthe Prego Yorkie. I'm going to lock this one down.


----------

